# Ob Sleeper Sofa



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We have 2 sleeper sofas on our 32BHDS and will be traveling with another couple in a few weeks. last trip my wife and I pulled one of them out and layed on the piece of material they call a matress and noticed the end closest to the back of the couch was higher than the far end. it was not a gradual incline, it was a third of the matress. we looked at each other and tried to decide if we could sleep on it for a night. Is this a common problem? any suggestions or countermeasures to correct this. I could block the low portions i suppose. i know our friends are very excited to go with us and i am nervous abotu this ruining their weekend.
Thanks!
DT


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Our last trailer was a Keystone Cougar that I custom ordered from the factory. Was supposed to have a hide-a-bed and not a jack knife sofa. Anyway I paid $500 extra for the hide-a-bed and was indignant when I didnt get it. The dealer found another trailer on the lot with the hide-a-bed and matching fabric and just swapped them. Easy solution to the problem, so I thought. That dang hide-a-bed was painfully uncomfortable and barely cleared the counter top when unfolded. No one wanted to sleep on it. Plus it had a bar where your spine is normally kept.

Remember the wacky Seinfeld Hide-a-bed episode.

We bring an extra twin size foam pad and store it under the sofa. We bring it out for the overnite guests that we like.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My mom had a sleeper sofa that was like that. I haven't opened the one in my 31RQS, yet. But, back to the subject: My mom's sofa sleeper had to be manually pushed down at the top, and it was an expensive sleeper sofa......just push down on the top of the bed frame. As for the so-called mattress, they STINK! I slept on a friend's sleeper sofa, and I put an air-mattress on top of the mattress!! Worked wonders!!







I saw where someone else on here used an air mattress on theirs.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Perhaps the kids could give up their beds to the other adults for this trip. Kids somehow don't see to notice the fact the pull out couch isn't very comfortable.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I've slept on our sleeper sofa in our 31RQS several times. I use an inflatable mattress and it's actually very comfortable. When I get up, I pull the plug on the mattress and it deflates as I put the sleeper "back together".

Makes for a pretty good bed except one can't get from the bedroom to the bathroom without having to crawl over it!

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Ditto the air matress. We have one of those with its own air pump in it (can't remember the brand).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes, these are the sleeper sofas. just like in your home. sort of. i will look in to if the end near the couch back can be lowered. it raises up right in your lower back. I cant understand how it would be correct the way it is now. really, its useless. We were so excited too since they were "real" couches and not built-ins. We thought that would make a world of difference. Ill look in to lowering it once pulled out and maybe ill get an air matress or pad for it. As for the kids, they will be home with the grandparents. The 32BHDS has a rear room with a sofa couch, thats where the friends will be staying. the kids are 1 and 3 and sleep on the floor in that room. 
Thanks for the advice, ill look in to some things.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Our maiden trip out, I slept on our sleeper sofa for a couple of nights. I gave up my bed for a friend with a bad back. My back was bad after sleeping on that thing. I won't do that again without some other cushioning. Terrible sleeping!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> the end closest to the back of the couch was higher than the far end. it was not a gradual incline, it was a third of the matress. DT


If the part that is higher is by the cushions (or where the 'headboard' would be) - what we had to do is actually lift it up, then it will drop back flat. I guess this is for watching t.v. - you can lift it up again to be 'propped' up, then pull up on it and it will drop back down again. Hope this has helped...P.J.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

sgalady said:


> My mom had a sleeper sofa that was like that. I haven't opened the one in my 31RQS, yet. But, back to the subject: My mom's sofa sleeper had to be manually pushed down at the top, and it was an expensive sleeper sofa......just push down on the top of the bed frame. As for the so-called mattress, they STINK! I slept on a friend's sleeper sofa, and I put an air-mattress on top of the mattress!! Worked wonders!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any mattress that is capable of being folded into thirds and stuffed into an area about 1 foot thick, AND spends most of it's time being compressed by the weight of everyone's behind is not going to be comfortable to sleep on. Guaranteed! I've slept on several "expensive" hide-a-beds, and even owned one myself - and none of them have been comfortable and they all have a bar somewhere that hits me square across the back.

It's my opinion that the "futon" style sofa-beds and the hide-a-beds that go into RVs are only meant to be used occasionally, and are there for "just in case" purposes. As someone else stated earlier, they paid an extra $500 for an upgrade to a sleeper-sofa and it was darned uncomfortable, too. So I guess that the standard sofa-bed is probably not a bad deal, considering that it didn't cost extra and is no less comfortable than an expensive up-grade.

Just my thoughts, for what they're worth. ($.02? Maybe?)

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

pjb2cool said:


> [If the part that is higher is by the cushions (or where the 'headboard' would be) - what we had to do is actually lift it up, then it will drop back flat. I guess this is for watching t.v. - you can lift it up again to be 'propped' up, then pull up on it and it will drop back down again. Hope this has helped...P.J.


That could be it. I understsand these are uncomfortable but this was rediculous. Ill look in to an adjustment the next time its home.
DT


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We have a sleeper sofa in our Outback and it gets used every trip we take. My 8 yo son sleeps on it. Now I have spent a night or two on it...it isn't too bad but we have a memory foam pad on top. I have found that if you get the memory foam and cut it to fit it will fold up into the sofa without much problem.

I let the son sleep on it...he doesnt' mind and it makes him tough!!!!

Gary


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

How thick of memory foam do you use? Does it ever forget its original "thickness" when you unfold the sofa or does it always come back to its original size?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I think it is the 2" and I haven't had any problems with it not re-expanding.

Gary


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

We put a Memory Foam topper on the one in the rear bedroom and my son swears by it, he loves it and sleeps the whole night...

Just a thought...

Cheers!









DebtManWalking


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

i have the same trailer and just spent a week with guests in our trailer, 2 adults slept on the sofa bed and i never heard a complaint.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Maybe im setting it up incorreclty. you know, its a difficult thing to do. those sleeper sofas can be tricky.....


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

pjb2cool said:


> If the part that is higher is by the cushions (or where the 'headboard' would be) - what we had to do is actually lift it up, then it will drop back flat. I guess this is for watching t.v. - you can lift it up again to be 'propped' up, then pull up on it and it will drop back down again. Hope this has helped...P.J.


I did not know it had 2 positions. Learn something new everyday! 
Since it's usually just the two of us, we haven't really used ours much. My DD and SIL went camping with us this past weekend and DD voiced her opinion about how uncomfortable the bed was, mainly about the head of the bed being so high (and the bar). My answer to her was....well, this is camping and you can't have ALL the comforts of home. I bet my DD pulled up on it somehow when they put the sheets on the bed. I just checked and there's a BIG difference in the flat and propped position. She'll be glad to know next time she can lay flat....no wait, maybe I shouldn't tell her









Juleen


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

B&J_GAKampers said:


> If the part that is higher is by the cushions (or where the 'headboard' would be) - what we had to do is actually lift it up, then it will drop back flat. I guess this is for watching t.v. - you can lift it up again to be 'propped' up, then pull up on it and it will drop back down again. Hope this has helped...P.J.


I did not know it had 2 positions. Learn something new everyday! 
Since it's usually just the two of us, we haven't really used ours much. My DD and SIL went camping with us this past weekend and DD voiced her opinion about how uncomfortable the bed was, mainly about the head of the bed being so high (and the bar). My answer to her was....well, this is camping and you can't have ALL the comforts of home. I bet my DD pulled up on it somehow when they put the sheets on the bed. I just checked and there's a BIG difference in the flat and propped position. She'll be glad to know next time she can lay flat....no wait, maybe I shouldn't tell her









Juleen
[/quote]
How big of a difference are we talking? ours was only a few inches. just enough to make it very uncomfortable for laying down.


----------



## WAYoutbacker (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi
Someone mentioned about cutting a foam mattress how do you do that without ripping it to shreads? I tried knives and a large set of shears and both were not very good at doing a nice job.

jack


----------

